# Amazing Machinery Cameras



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

Has anyone ever had any experiences with Amazing machinery Cameras.
I stumbled across this one looking for an economical camera for the little bit of sewer cleaning i do.

1-1/8” PUSH CABLE VIDEO KIT
• Unit with 98ft Push cable
Model #SWJ-3188DN-98

WORKS IN 2" TO 6" PIPES

SYSTEM INCLUDES
• 7” Color LCD Display Monitor
• Remote Control For Monitor
• Built In Digital Recorder
• Movie Format AVI
• ABS Waterproof Case
• USB Port
• High Resolution Camera
• Sapphire glass lens cover
• Waterproof Camera
• Camera Vision Angle: 60 Degrees
• 8 LED Lights
• 65 ft Fiberglass Push Cable
• Rechargeable Li-ion Battery
• Battery Time; About 4 Hours
• One Year Limited Mfg. Warranty 
• Normal Shipping Time, 2 to 4 Days
• Ships Via UPS Ground


----------



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

What's the price tag?


----------



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

pigskin plumber said:


> What's the price tag?


$849.00 is the price.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

What ate you guys? Salesmen for amazing crap?


----------



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

SewerRatz said:


> What ate you guys? Salesmen for amazing crap?


SO you are saying it is crap then?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Mr Plumber said:


> SO you are saying it is crap then?




4. 1.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=crap


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Mr Plumber said:


> SO you are saying it is crap then?


Yes!


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

The cheapest you are going to get a camera that is worth your money is aroung $4K and would be a Vu-Rite. Don't look at anything less. Vu-Rite reviews are always 100% positive. If you can't afford at least a Vu-Rite don't buy a camera.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

The cheapest you are going to get a camera that is worth your money is around $4K and would be a Vu-Rite. Don't look at anything less. Vu-Rite reviews are always 100% positive. If you can't afford at least a Vu-Rite don't buy a camera.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Piece of crap server. Mods, please delete my duplicated post and this one as well. Thanks.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

I would call this a starter camera and use it to make money for a real camera set up. 

how do you plan on making money with it?


----------



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

drs said:


> I would call this a starter camera and use it to make money for a real camera set up.
> 
> how do you plan on making money with it?


I don't do a whole lot of drain cleaning so I was just looking for an economical camera to have on hand in times I may need it.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

Something like this must be good for looking behind walls and stuff like that.

I Jett lines all day and If i was starting out again, i would maybe buy this set up.

Nice part that I do see is that it is small.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

drs said:


> I would call this a starter camera and use it to make money for a real camera set up.
> 
> how do you plan on making money with it?




Won't make you much coin when it's always in need of repair :no:


----------



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

The only camera I've used is Ridgid. How does Vu-Rite compare? 

Thanks


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

pigskin plumber said:


> The only camera I've used is Ridgid. How does Vu-Rite compare?
> 
> Thanks


 Here is a picture of my portable Sony DVD player screen shot with my droid phone. It's a good basic color camera


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

drs said:


> I would call this a starter camera and use it to make money for a real camera set up.


I would call this a good "Waste Your Money Camera" cause it won't get a lot of coin in your pocket before it breaks and costs a bunch to repair...

So all it does is burn through the money you have saved towards buying a good camera that works and makes you money.... :whistling2:


----------



## Dhal (Jun 26, 2011)

No way I made a mistake buying a Ridgid compact. Already recouped 1/2 of it's cost (and a scout locator) in 3+ months. Stick with quality and the rest takes care of itself. I have used my Wacker tamp hundreds and hundreds of times. It has paid for itself over and over and over. It is still in mint condition. Go for the quality.

David


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Dhal said:


> No way I made a mistake buying a Ridgid compact. Already recouped 1/2 of it's cost (and a scout locator) in 3+ months. Stick with quality and the rest takes care of itself. I have used my Wacker tamp hundreds and hundreds of times. It has paid for itself over and over and over. It is still in mint condition. Go for the quality.
> 
> David


Ummm but we aren't talking about a Ridgid Compact...

This be the camera we are discussing...


----------



## Dhal (Jun 26, 2011)

My bad, quality seemed to be the discussion.


----------



## usadrainsinc (Nov 18, 2015)

*I have a very simular camera to that*

Dont waste your money on that camera. The video started going in and out after the 10-14th camera inspection. The head needs to be screwed on with a little rubber washer protecting the inside. Spend a little more on a better system. $2500.00 at least. Getting this camera repaired is almost impossible. I did not buy the camera from amazing machinery but it is exactly the same. Now the camera does not even work. I own a small drain cleaning company in NY. It is just me and I operate it part time. The camera did not even benefit me. When you need your camera to work, And it does not work, It really screws you.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

If you only plumbing part time then.you should have plenty of time to post an intro.


----------

